# Back in the Lake District `part Two



## thereyougo! (Jan 9, 2013)

As requested by Buckster I have started a second Lake District thread the original thread is here:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/276109-back-lake-district.html



Back in the Lake District where it is very foggy.  Didn't stop me going out this morning with my Pentax 645D and DA 25 f/4


f/13 1/10 ISO 100





Silverholme-in-Dock by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/11 1/8 ISO 100





A-foggy-day-by-Windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Can't see to the middle of Windermere let alone to the other side!


f/16 1/4





A-foggy-day-on-Windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


converted to soft sepia in Silver efex and saturation reduced by 50% in CS6





Black-and-white-day-on-Windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Jenkin's Field


f/16 1/8





Jenkin's-Field by singingsnapper, on Flickr





Bw-Jenkin's-Field by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Matt Tilghman (Jan 10, 2013)

I like #3 the best... might like it better without the foreground!


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 10, 2013)

Another foggy day in the English Lake District, but while I didn't get much walking done I did get some quality shooting and am really loving the DA 25.  


All shot with Pentax 645D and DA 25 f/4 (19.5mm 35mm equiv.)


1. f/14 1/4 ISO 100





Foggy-Waterhead-view by singingsnapper, on Flickr


2. f/16 0.6 secs ISO 100





Waterhead-Cumbria by singingsnapper, on Flickr


3. Converted in Silver efex pro 2





BW-Waterhead-Cumbria by singingsnapper, on Flickr


4. f/14 1/30





Looking-from-the-head-of-Windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


5. Converted in Silver Efex





BW-Look-down-Windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


6. f/16 0.6 secs converted in silver efex





Waterhead-Tree by singingsnapper, on Flickr


7. f/16 0.6 secs Converted to BW in Silver efex





Lakeland-fields by singingsnapper, on Flickr


8. f/5.6 1/40 ISO 400 (handheld- others on tripod)





The-Barn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 10, 2013)

Have been shooting mostly with my 645D with my new DA 25f/4 and it's been very foggy so far (apparently the evening I arrived there was a fantastic sunset - I arrived around 11pm so missed it)





Pentax-645D-with-DA-25 by singingsnapper, on Flickr




Here are a couple with the D800.  Although both cameras have similar resolution (and the dynamic range of the D800 is incredible) they are at the end of the day different formats.  So I find some shots work best with the 4:3 ratio of the 645D and some work better with the 3:2 ratio of the D800.  Yes you can crop them to suit, but that involves throwing away detail.  You can get equivalent but equivalent isn't necessarily the same.  They are both incredible cameras.


The D800 shots are handheld


Niikon D800 Nikkor 24 - 70 at f/8 66mm 1/30 ISO 400





Wateredge-Boatshed by singingsnapper, on Flickr





Chiron-on-WIndermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## batmura (Jan 10, 2013)

Some very nice shots there!


----------



## swashburn421 (Jan 10, 2013)

All of the shots look SO much better in black and white.  They just fit the scenery perfect in my opinion


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks all.  The tree shot was always going to be a black and white shot and I tool it with that in mind.  I had a look at the Chiron  in BW but it didn't work for me, so just desaturated it by 50% in CS6.  

A little less foggy today, but cloud still down.  Waiting for my 645D photos to download, and used that for most shots again today, but I did take a few with my D800 and the 24 - 70:


f/11 42mm 1.3 secs ISO 50





More-Langdale-Reflections by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/11 52mm 1.6 sec ISO 50





Langdale-reflections by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Radical (Jan 11, 2013)

very nice especially #4


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 11, 2013)

Here are some more with the 645D and the 25 f/4 anything with an ISO over 100 is handheld:


1. f/8 1/50 ISO 200





Clappersgate-1 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


2. f/8 1/60 ISO 200





Clappersgate-Cottages by singingsnapper, on Flickr


3. f/10 1/30 ISO 400





Brathay-Cottages by singingsnapper, on Flickr


4. f/16 1/6 ISO 100





Bog-Lane by singingsnapper, on Flickr


5. f/11 1/40 ISO 500





Bog-Lane-farm by singingsnapper, on Flickr


6. f/11 1/50 ISO 320





Old-Farm-Skewith-Fold by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 11, 2013)

here are a few more again with Pentax 645D and DA 25 f/4


1. f/16 4 secs ISO 100





Colwith-Bridge by singingsnapper, on Flickr


2. f/16 1.6 secs ISO 100





Great-Langdale by singingsnapper, on Flickr


3.  f/16 6 secs ISO 100





Elterwater by singingsnapper, on Flickr


4.  f/11 30 secs ISO 100





Evening-at-Elterwater-Village by singingsnapper, on Flickr


5. f/8 10 secs ISO 100





Brittania-Inn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


And from last night this was from after midnight and a car braked quite sharply - I suspect he thought I was a speed camera!


f/14 30 secs ISO 100





The-terrace by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 13, 2013)

Got up in time for the sunrise this morning but was too busy being sick to shoot what was a glorious sunrise, perfect coppers and golds.  Snow is setting in for tonight and tomorrow, but at least I had a good day yesterday for shooting.


All with Pentax 645D and DA 25 f/4 - no danger of me sending the lens back!  I love it!


1. 1/10 f/16 ISO 100





Ambeside-church by singingsnapper, on Flickr


2. 3 exposures fused in photomatix at f/16 1 at EV and 1 each at +/- 2EV





Under-Loughrigg by singingsnapper, on Flickr


3. I photograph this barn a lot and normally have to combine exposures.  With the 25 I am able to get wide enough to get a more balanced exposure, although I have tweaked them a little in LR4 and CS6


f/16 1/6 ISO 100





Rydal-Barn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


4. Handheld on this one and got on to one knee on one of the stepping stones across the Rothay to get as low as possible 


1/50 f/13 ISO 400





Rydal-Steps by singingsnapper, on Flickr


5. Looking down Rydal Valley


f/13 1/10 ISO 100





Rydal-Valley by singingsnapper, on Flickr


6. f/16 1/6 ISO 100





Rydal-Water by singingsnapper, on Flickr


7. Heading back, looking back down Rydal Valley with the Fairfield range at the end


f/8 30 secs ISO 200





Looking-to-Rydal-Valley-after-sundown by singingsnapper, on Flickr


8.  Ambleside's famous Bridge House:


f/13 30 secs ISO 200





Ambleside-Bridge-House by singingsnapper, on Flickr


9.  A barn on the roadside with the stars above


f/4 30 secs ISO 500 +LED light





Starry-starry-night by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 13, 2013)

Been feeling as rough as a dog all day, not having eaten anything and been sick several times.  When I came back from getting some medication, I had a look at the centre of the village of Ambleside  and thought that a shot I previously thought wouldn't work could work.  not knowing whether the snow would still be here tomorrow I decided to ignore the illness and set up my tripod and used both the 645D and the D800 to get some shots from a few positions.  It being a large village, it tend to be quite quiet this time of the year so I was incredibly fortunate to have set up and gauged the best settings when a lorry was about to pass:


Pentax 645D DA 25 on all shots


15 secs, f/8 ISO 100





Snowy-Ambleside-Lorry-trail by singingsnapper, on Flickr


sans traffic:


10 secs f/8 ISO 100





Ambleside-Village-Centre-in-the-snow by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Further along the road:


30 secs f/9 ISO 100





white-platts-and-Ambleside-Church-in-the-snow by singingsnapper, on Flickr


converted in Silver efex pro2 using Acros 100 preset





BW-White-Platts-Ambleside by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 13, 2013)

I LOVE the lake district. I have some shots from my stay at Newby Bridge, love the Swan Hotel in particular. I can't wait to get back over, hopefully in August. 

Great shots, thanks for sharing, and getting me a little home sick.


----------



## Desi (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice set.  I really enjoyed these.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 14, 2013)

A bit of snow overnight, just a few inches, but I had a spectre I have never seen before, a rainbow in the snow:


All with Nikon D800 and 24 - 70


35mm f/16 1/160 ISO 200





Snow-and-rainbow-in-Ambleside by singingsnapper, on Flickr


The rainbow is a little fainter in this shot


f/8 38mm 1/80 ISO 200





Barn-and-rainbow by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Some by the water:


f/16 24mm 1/60 ISO 200





Waterhead-tree-in-sun by singingsnapper, on Flickr


converted in silver efex





bw-waterhead-tree-in-sun by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 15, 2013)

On my way back from the Lake District on the train just as the weather gets spectacular with fantastic light and clarity Here are several of mine all with Pentax 645D

The foreground was in deep deep shadow so bracketed several shots and fused them in Photomatix Pro:

f/16 DA 25





Langdales-from-Jenkins-field by singingsnapper, on Flickr

converted to black and white in Silver efex pro2





Langdales-from-Jenkins-field-BW by singingsnapper, on Flickr


FA 45 - 85 at f/8 and 70mm 1/400






Langdale-Pikes-from-Jenkins-field by singingsnapper, on Flickr


converted in silver efex:






Langdale-from-Jenkins-field by singingsnapper, on Flickr

After a boat comes by:

f/13 60mm 1/100





lake-windermere-after-a-boat-has-passed by singingsnapper, on Flickr

converted in silver efex






Windermere-after-a-steamer-has-passed by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 15, 2013)

Another one from this morning, by the tree stump but slightly different angle and just a single shot (looking at the other shot again, there was no real need for HDR as was able to recover plenty from shadows with no big loss in quality)


Pentax 645D DA 25 f/18 1/15 ISO 100





Looking-across-Windermere-to-the-distant-Langdales by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 15, 2013)

Going through my hard discs I came across the dng raw file for a shot I took nearly a year ago.


have reprocessed and converted in Silver efex with a red filter


Pentax 645D FA 33 - 55 at f/11 1/200 ISO 250





Grasmere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 16, 2013)

One from May 2011.  Loughrigg Tarn is a beautiful little lake with perfect frame for the very distinctive Langdale Pikes


Canon 5D mk II EF 24 - 70L at 28mm f/18 1/50 ISO 100





loughrigg-tarn-rerflections by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 21, 2013)

Back in the Lake District:


Pentax 645D 25 f/4 at f/16 25 secs ISO 100





Silver-Moon-and-Peggy-Hill by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 21, 2013)

A few more today with the 645D and 25 f/4


f/11 1/40 ISO 250 converted in Silver efex





Waterhead-on-a-dull-winter's-day by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/22 1/6 ISP 100





St-Mary's-Ambleside by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/8 1/30 ISO 250





Compston-Road-Ambleside by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/16 30 secs ISO 100





_car-passes-silveer-moon by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 22, 2013)

from the last trip to the lakes:


Nikon D800 24 - 70 f/11 24mm 1/25 ISO 400





Fog-at-waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr



Pentax 645D 25 f/4 f/11 1/100 ISO 200





Contrasty-waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr


black and white version of the earlier posted shot of Silverholme boat:


f/13 1/10 ISO 100





Silverholme-BW by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/16 0.3 sec ISO 100





Skelwith-Fold-tree by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 22, 2013)

Some more from the Lake DIstrict with the Nikon D800 and 24 - 70


1. f/11 62mm 1/250 ISO 100





Waterhead-Bay by singingsnapper, on Flickr


2. 70mm f/8 1/2000 ISO 400





At-waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr


3. f/11 70mm f/11 1/250 ISO 100





Boats-at-waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr


4. f/8 62mm 1/500 ISO 100





Looking-from-Waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr


5. f/8 66mm 1/500 ISO 100





chiron-on-waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr


6. 70mm f/11 1/160 ISO 100





Moondance by singingsnapper, on Flickr


7. f/16 52mm 1/100 ISO 100





Afternoon-reflections-on-wndermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


8.  42mm f/16 1/100 ISO 100





Afternoon-winter-sun-on-windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


9.  45mm f/16 131 secs ISO 50





Evening-falls-over-Windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 23, 2013)

Redited the shot above Windermere - it was shot 50 minutes after sunset





Evening-falls-over-Windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 23, 2013)

A few more from the Lake District with Pentax 645D DA 25 f/4


f/16 30 secs ISO 100





Looking-to-Rydal-Valley-from-Loughrigg by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/8 30 secs ISO 500





It-looks-warmer-in-there! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/8 30 secs ISO 250





St-Mary's-Church-Ambleside by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 24, 2013)

Some more from the lakes with Nikon D800 and 24 - 70


1. 24mm f/14 1/125 ISO 200





Langdale-from-Loughrigg by singingsnapper, on Flickr


2. f/6.3 70mm 1/160 ISO 800





Baaa! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


3. f/5.6 50mm 1/60 ISO 500





sheep-relaxing by singingsnapper, on Flickr


4. f/16 27mm 1.6 sec ISO 50





Loughrigg-Tarn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


5. f/16 27mm 3 secs ISO 50





Evening-at-Loughrigg-Tarn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 24, 2013)

More from the Lake District with the Pentax 645D and DA 25 f/4


1. f/16 1/50 ISO 200





Under-Loughrigg-view by singingsnapper, on Flickr


2. f/16 1 sec ISO 100





It's-Evening-at-Loughrigg-Tarn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


3. Converted in Silver efex





Black-and-white-evening-at-Loughrigg-tarn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


4.  f/16 1.3 sec ISO 100





Last-light-at-Loughrigg-tarn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


5. Converted in Silver efex





A-black-and-white-evening-on-Loughrigg-tarn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 9, 2013)

One from my last trip to the lakes, am back up there at the moment, but had the boiler break down in our place up here so had to stay in - not really a loss as it's been drizzly all day


Pentax 645D DA 25f/4 at 1/80 &#402;/13 ISO 200 25 mm





Stormy-clouds-over-a-snowy-Langdale by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## jbkm1994 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you very much for sharing!  I really enjoyed all of them!


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 10, 2013)

All with Pentax 645D and DA 25 f/4:


1/50 &#402;/11 ISO 320 25 mm





Ambleside-Parish-Church by singingsnapper, on Flickr


converted in silver efex





BW-Ambleside-Parish-church by singingsnapper, on Flickr


1/40 &#402;/11 ISO 320 25 mm





Ambleside-parish-church-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


converted in silver efex





BW-Ambleside-Parish-Church-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


1/30 &#402;/6.3 ISO 400 25 mm





Evening-barn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


1/30 &#402;/5.6 ISO 400 25 mm





Last-light-at-Waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 11, 2013)

Some more from the Lake district with D800 and 24 - 70


1/50 &#402;/8 ISO 200 31 mm





Ambleside-barn-in-evening by singingsnapper, on Flickr


1/100 &#402;/7.1 ISO 400 60 mm





evening-fields by singingsnapper, on Flickr


1/40 &#402;/8 ISO 400 38 mm





Fiery-light-at-waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Mar 11, 2013)

thereyougo! said:


> As requested by Buckster I have started a second Lake District thread the original thread is here:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/276109-back-lake-district.html


You misunderstood my request and the reason behind it.  No doubt I wasn't clear enough, so I'll try to explain better this time.

Because your individual images can be over 1 megabyte each, and because you post so many per page, each of your pages is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30-40 megabytes in size, which takes a *LOT* of bandwidth and time for viewers to download.  3 pages of a single one of your threads can be somewhere in the neighborhood of 100-120 MB's to download in order to view it.

My request is that every time you have a few new photos to post, you make a whole new thread to post them in, which makes the download size and times much more reasonable and manageable for the rest of us.


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 14, 2013)

Point taken, but I do not intend to start a new thread with every upload.  I belong to quite a few forums including ones with gallery threads for camera types - for full frame and for medium format for example in Pentax forums where one gallery thread is 4400 posts long.  I will compromise and keep a thread per trip to keep the volume down.  I haven't had any mods asking me to do what you request, nor have I had any objection from anyone else.  I am not going to have a new thread for each set.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 14, 2013)

thereyougo! said:


> Point taken, but I do not intend to start a new thread with every upload.  I belong to quite a few forums including ones with gallery threads for camera types - for full frame and for medium format for example in Pentax forums where one gallery thread is 4400 posts long.  I will compromise and keep a thread per trip to keep the volume down.  I haven't had any mods asking me to do what you request, nor have I had any objection from anyone else.  I am not going to have a new thread for each set.


No problem.  It's easy enough to avoid the hassle just by putting you on ignore.  Have a good one!


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 14, 2013)

Buckster said:


> thereyougo! said:
> 
> 
> > Point taken, but I do not intend to start a new thread with every upload.  I belong to quite a few forums including ones with gallery threads for camera types - for full frame and for medium format for example in Pentax forums where one gallery thread is 4400 posts long.  I will compromise and keep a thread per trip to keep the volume down.  I haven't had any mods asking me to do what you request, nor have I had any objection from anyone else.  I am not going to have a new thread for each set.
> ...



What a very strange and childish attitude :thumbdown:.  You aren't a moderator of this forum, you asked and I made a compromise.  I don't see any way that I am being unreasonable.  I took on board what you said and have made a compromise that will work for me and is a compromise.   I'm not turning around and moaning that no-one is CCing my stuff.  If they do, then that's fine, if they don't then that's also fine.  

I just figured it was better than starting multiple threads in the landscape section.  

Now if an actual moderator has a problem with what I am doing then I'll look at it again.  You throwing your weight around doesn't cut it.  You can put me on ignore without announcing it on the thread, but then there would be no drama, would there?


----------



## nightflowre (Mar 14, 2013)

Very lovely shot. I am totally impressed!


----------



## Buckster (Mar 15, 2013)

thereyougo! said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > thereyougo! said:
> ...


Again, you misunderstand my intentions.

By putting you on ignore, the pages of your threads load lightning fast because the browser doesn't download any of your images (that I've already seen).  Then, I can click on just the latest post by you in the thread (like I did with this one) to load and see _*JUST*_ those new images in that single post.

That's _*MY*_ compromise.  You can continue to post as many photos of any size you want to the threads, loading them up all you like with hundreds of megabytes of data as you please, as you've indicated is your desire, and it no longer affects my time and effort to just look at the ones I haven't seen yet.

That's not strange or childish, nor throwing my weight around, nor being dramatic.  It's a solution that we can both live with, and if anyone else is tired of waiting while your ginormous amounts of data downloads just to see the latest couple of photos from you, they might find this solution helpful as well.

The only downside is that I won't get a notification via email whenever you update, but that's okay too - I spend enough time in these forums to see when there are new posts in particular threads that might interest me.

Oh, and for the record, I _*do*_ think you're being unreasonable and even selfish about insisting that everyone download insane amounts of data just to see your latest couple of photos.  Not everyone's on a T3, you know.  And with lots of folks surfing the forums these days on phones and tablets while out and about (and yes, I'm one of them), the huge data amount problem with your threads is magnified.

And since you made the statement, no, it's not better than starting up multiple threads in the landscape section, or any other section, which is what the rest of us all do with our postings.  Since you seem not to have noticed the social aspect of the forum in trying to be reasonable about photo and page sizes when it comes to how much download that means for people to see them, I'm just letting you know - it exists.

As an example, in the Themes section, if I have 30 photos that fit a particular theme and I want to post them all, I don't put them all in one single post, even though I typically size them down to somewhere between 300-400 kb each to make it easier on folks.  See, I realize that, combined with the rest of the photos on a page, that would require a LOT more downloading for folks who come after me on that page.  So I break up that group of photos into several posts - to help the other members out a little.

My "Ignore" solution renders your selfish attitude and the problem it creates moot while allowing you to continue to have it, so it's all good for both of us.


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 15, 2013)

Buckster said:


> thereyougo! said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...


I take it back - I did misunderstand you on this occasion, please accept my apologies.  Shows the difficulty of reading intentions on the interweb.  It came across to me as a strop.  My images as posted are rarely above 400kb, and I have started sizing them smaller so as not to subjected to harsh resizing algorithms.  I will try and keep images down to a 2 page maximum.


----------

